# I love days like this



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So lets see I started the day with a hit from Big Jim and Charles, got a delivery from Mike over at leaf and ale with a hit in there too, then the ups guy comes with more goodies (601 special from Cbid) and a nice rarity from a private collector.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh and I have to say the flash on my camera just kills the color of those regalos in real life they are really nice and dark


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice pickups bro.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Monday has been good to you my brother!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn I guess. You are one lucky BOTL!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

enjoy brother


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very good day for you Joe... awesome display of tabac right there.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I wouldnt mind a day like that every once in a while!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

you cannot beat a day like that !!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a pretty busy day Joe!!!!! Great pick-ups:dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats a nice day right there!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Jitzy--

you are under secret double suspension


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats a great Monday!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pickup bro


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like an awesome start to your week.


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW 8-5-8 SUNGROWN!!!!!

Talk about rare!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Monday's usually suck but not yours. Great haul.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great smokes


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

tonyricciardi said:


> WOW 8-5-8 SUNGROWN!!!!!
> 
> Talk about rare!


I agree, those are some beauties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

damn they got you too????


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow - I love days like that, too.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I can only wish for a day like this. Merry Christmas :lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hits and pickups!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great haul


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Lately I loven your days like this as well! Another great score


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

awesome hit there!!! Those Regalos are a nice smoke!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> awesome hit there!!! Those Regalos are a nice smoke!!!


and they are very well priced


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> and they are very well priced


That is true also!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!

What a stockpile!

$hit!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That is a nice way to start the week!! :dribble:


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

those like great smoke and what a day sounds really chill


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very good day indeed


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd love a day like that too Joe!!! Some super sticks there. I saw you on the C-bid 601 special. Super grabs Smokin Joe!!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats a great day IMO:dribble:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome hit! Enjoy brother!


----------

